# Cuckoos Don't Sneak Into Other Birds' Nests—They Barge Right In



## John Baron (Dec 22, 2016)

"_I believe there was probably a more_" disgraceful and disgusting political campaign waged in the nation, than the one waged by the "_loud New York bully_" of 721 Fifth Avenue, New York waged ... but I can't think of one.  I also believe that "_there is probably" another "sniveling coward_" out there, "_who has less regard for the truth than_," the self-described "_most fabulous whiner_" Donald J Trump has ... "_but I can’t think of his_" or her name. 

  The above is a paraphrase of words used by President John F. Kennedy. It contains a few quotes from US Senator Ted Cruz, and a quote directly from the mouth of our current President-elect. Like Senator Ted Cruz in 2016, JFK in 1960, was a US Senator and presidential candidate, who was mocking, and calling out a man who reveled in his role as a populist bully: William Loeb. Like the President-elect, William Loeb would attack with venom, the wives and other family members of politicians he disagreed with. There seemed no bounds to the level the man would stoop to. The level of the gutter was often too high.

   William Leob, was the publisher of the Manchester Union Leader, and he wielded an out-sized influence on national politics, by the mere fact that New Hampshire historically held the first in the nation presidential primary. Loeb was infamous for using insults to personally attack anyone and everyone in sight. Loeb seemed to delight so much in calling people names, it earned him a name of his own ... a title, sort of ... King of Epithets. Reminds me of the President-elect.

   Last summer the President-elect became the GOP nominee for President in a grueling, nasty and bitter, and I say ... a vile and parasitic campaign. One that pit Republican against Republican, and conservative against conservatives, and worst of all, Americans against Americans in ways we haven't seen in a generation or more. Thanks to the single-handed efforts of the President-elect, the level of the GOP primary campaign sank so low as to set the level below the gutter for what was to unfold in the general election. The then GOP primary candidate wielded an out-sized influence in the national  media, because he was willing to use tactics that were considered, impolite, threatening, outrageous, disgusting, vile, and sleazy. Yet make no mistake about it. Using _electoral politics standards of past presidential contests, and not the tactics of campaigns_, the President-elect won the presidential contest of 2016 fair and square. When he is sworn into office on January 20, 2017, he will become the 45th President of the United States of America. It is how he won, more than the fact that he won, that is most disturbing. Maybe the style and tactics of his campaign were all just a game to him, but once something considered vile and disgusting becomes acceptable to a community, it resets the standards of that community.

   Using a search engine, I stumbled upon something I believe would appeal to the President-elect's vanity, and parasitic nature: "_The common cuckoo (Cuculus canorus) is a member of the cuckoo order of birds, Cuculiformes, which includes the roadrunners, the anis and the coucals_." The common cuckoo "_is a brood parasite, which means it lays eggs in the nests of other bird species_." It is tempting to label the President-elect as a member of the anis (pronounced '_anus_' just as Boehner is pronounced_ bainer_) branch of the cuckoo family, it is probably more fitting to label him a garden variety, common cuckoo. Who knows, maybe the self-described "_most fabulous whiner_" would embrace the label ... as he has no shame.

   The Smithsonian Magazine has an article titled "_Cuckoos Don't Sneak Into Other Birds' Nests—They Barge Right In_." It goes on to say "_Cuckoos don't just make other bird's raise their young, they lay their eggs while the other bird is in the nest_." Donald J. Trump not only barged into the GOP primaries and the public psyche, using tactics considered unacceptable and unimaginable  only a day before he announced his candidacy, but he barged right in and laid a couple of eggs that are yet to hatch. I believe the political gods have a sense of humor. Ahh, America's false sense of superiority and vanity. 

_*John Baron*_


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 22, 2016)

Shall you contrast that to Sanders/Clinton and the DNC set up number done on him?


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 22, 2016)

Long winded way of saying he was/is unorthodox, politically incorrect and very non-establishment. Instead of the deeply entrenched career politicians who's main focus in life is job security, income and gaining power Trump has surrounded himself with people like him. People who are among the best in getting things done. 

His administration will be as unorthodox as his campaign. And that's a good think. Change that will make a difference.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 22, 2016)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> Shall you contrast that to Sanders/Clinton and the DNC set up number done on him?


Good point. The Republicans were unprofessional for the slugfest and the Dems all nice a polished stabbing Bernie and his supporters in the back.

Two different philosophies, two different value systems.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 22, 2016)

I just wasted three minutes of my life reading the OP


----------



## Compost (Dec 22, 2016)

It seems to me, the OP is like a Turkey Vulture.  This is a bird that feeds on things that are already dead.  In other words, a creature too lazy to do the work himself and shamelessly partakes of the efforts of others.


----------



## The Great Goose (Dec 22, 2016)

ugly subject. boycott.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry (Dec 22, 2016)

The Great Goose


The Great Goose said:


> ugly subject. boycott.




Calling for boycotting what you consider ugly speech? Did you advocate boycotting D-Rrump's rallies, where people were "_Nasty And Mean And Vicious_," in D's own words?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 22, 2016)

In my opinion, Trump is a welcome breath of fresh air in the foul, putrid stench of Washington,D.C. I am glad he is not a politician. He's a leader.Whoever determined that we need "politicians" to run a government and make decisions? Industrialists, business leaders, financial leaders and corporations aren't politicians but they lead the country. The military doesn't need politicians to make decisions either. It's about time the country was run like a business instead of a "Good Ol' Boys Club. Give the Donald a try and if it doesn't work, well, we can always hand over the reins to Gore, Hiliary, Pelosi, Reid and all the other "politicians." 
The bottom line is we need less politicians, lawyers and other bottom feeders in the government. GTP?


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 22, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I just wasted three minutes of my life reading the OP



I don't read "rookies"...they got no cred until they been gang-stomped a few times and got back up swinging.


----------



## I amso IR (Dec 22, 2016)

Whine, whine, whine! Not very becoming nor adult, Johnny


----------



## OldLady (Dec 23, 2016)

Refreshing to read an OP with a bit of a different angle.  Too bad the remnants of the Trump supporters left here can't come up with something equally clever in response.
Thanks John Baron.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Refreshing to read an OP with a bit of a different angle.  Too bad the remnants of the Trump supporters left here can't come up with something equally clever in response.
> Thanks John Baron.



Remnants of Trump supporters? LOL


----------



## Compost (Dec 23, 2016)

It would be refreshing if the remnants of the sophomoric had a sense of humor.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 23, 2016)

Compost said:


> It would be refreshing if the remnants of the sophomoric had a sense of humor.


I didn't hear any jokes yet.  You got a good one for us?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > It would be refreshing if the remnants of the sophomoric had a sense of humor.
> ...



Barack Obama


----------



## Compost (Dec 23, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > It would be refreshing if the remnants of the sophomoric had a sense of humor.
> ...


Try paying attention.


----------



## I amso IR (Dec 23, 2016)

Perhaps John would grace this forum with an OP explaining the German AfD Party and what a liberal feels the party stands for?


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 24, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Long winded way of saying he was/is unorthodox, politically incorrect and very non-establishment. Instead of the deeply entrenched career politicians who's main focus in life is job security, income and gaining power Trump has surrounded himself with people like him. People who are among the best in getting things done.
> 
> His administration will be as unorthodox as his campaign. And that's a good think. Change that will make a difference.



Would be nice if this was true.  But the price to pay for being a natural is to be clueless, so the USA will be run by the "experts".  Hehehe.  For a small fee, I will cringe for you.


----------



## I amso IR (Dec 25, 2016)

I have been cringing for almost 8 years now, another 4 won't cause much more pain.


----------



## Grandma (Dec 26, 2016)

Good job, John Baron.

You angered the righties, well done indeed.


----------



## Compost (Dec 27, 2016)

Returning to the OP's theme...  What species of bird appears to have no purpose but to revel in a perceived anger of others?  A one eyed parrot, perhaps?  A bird of paradise that got the girl, maybe?


----------



## John Baron (Dec 27, 2016)

Two phrases jump out "_no purpose but_" and "_a perceived anger of others._"


----------



## Compost (Dec 27, 2016)

John Baron said:


> Two phrases jump out "_no purpose but_" and "_a perceived anger of others._"


You're a writer, aren't you?  Did you want to develop that observation for us, or are you just nit picking sentence structure?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 27, 2016)

John Baron said:


> Two phrases jump out "_no purpose but_" and "_a perceived anger of others._"


The OP reminds me of the fox and the grapes. He knew the grapes weren't sour but then it's easy to hate the things you can't have.


----------



## John Baron (Dec 27, 2016)

You ain't seen _nothin _yet Hoss


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 27, 2016)

John Baron said:


> You ain't seen _nothin _yet Hoss


----------



## John Baron (May 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> John Baron said:
> 
> 
> > You ain't seen _nothin _yet Hoss
> ...


Like I said "You ain't seen _nothin _yet"


----------



## Hossfly (May 28, 2017)

John Baron said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > John Baron said:
> ...


Give us a preview.


----------



## I amso IR (May 28, 2017)

John Baron said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > John Baron said:
> ...



Bring it, big boy!, bring it!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 6, 2017)

Grandma said:


> You angered the righties, well done indeed.


The new liberal standard for good policy.


----------



## John Baron (Aug 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > You angered the righties, well done indeed.
> ...


I guess you believe 'Righties' are a special interest group ..,, sort of like Identity Politics?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 1, 2017)

John Baron said:


> I guess you believe 'Righties' are a special interest group ..,, sort of like Identity Politics?



'Righties' are anything to the right of lefties.


----------

